# myspace link



## Greg King (Nov 21, 2007)

how do i put a myspace link in my signature....i went to control panel and put it in and hit save but it doesnt appear on my posts ...what am i doing wrong????/     thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2007)

I see it here.   It might not appear for older posts if you didn't have a signature when you made them.


----------

